
The Incredible True Story of the Collar Bomb Heist - endtwist
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/12/ff_collarbomb/
======
bherms
Definitely a crazy story and will likely remain one of the most perplexing
"unsolved crimes" of our time.

On a related note, though, it seems Hollywood is making a comedy based on
this. Yes, you read that right, a COMEDY. I'm not usually offended by things,
but I think that's kind of sick. The movie is called 30 Minutes or Less and
stars Danny McBride and Jesse Eisenberg.

~~~
leftnode
While it's not everyone's cup of tea, dark comedy is a very popular form of
comedy, and a way that a lot of people deal with tragedy.

~~~
tjarratt
Absolutely true. Steve Martin's "Novocaine" was a dark comedy that made fun of
the issue of dentists that take advantage of their patients, sexually, while
under anesthesia (and it covered drug abuse as well). That was a serious
concern too, but they made a (relatively) good film out of it.

I'd say the issue is less the making of a dark comedy, and more that Americans
have a hard time, in general, of coping with a tragedy. When is it acceptable
to make a comedy about someone's death? Is it acceptable if they were
complicit in the act?

------
presidentender
I am reminded of 'Fargo': a convoluted scheme which comes to no good for
anyone and causes a great deal of hardship along the way.

~~~
burgerbrain
Ya, me too.

 _ducks_

~~~
tjarratt
Hear me out for a second.

I really don't understand this mentality of "yeah me too". It's great to be
heard and all, but why contribute anything if you have nothing to contribute.

Furthermore, if you have nothing to contribute, why offer <i>ducks</i> to
point this out and make it obvious that you're trying to avoid something?

~~~
tptacek
He's making a joke about the dialect used by the characters in Fargo.

------
lupatus
I was living in Erie when this happened. My roommate worked in the same
shopping complex as the bank, in fact. I still feel sick to my stomach every
time I think about this. This is the reason why I won't ever become a pizza
delivery person.

~~~
rosstafarian
yeah i too have a fear of being lured to a remote location while delivering
two small sausage and pepperoni pies, having a bomb strapped to my neck then
forced to rob a bank and go on a scavenger hunt afterwards only to be blown up
after finding the first clue, with the bomb squad arriving 3 minutes later.

~~~
sdfdfgsdfgh
You have to be very good at Greek to come up with a word for that particular
phobia!

~~~
rexreed
Piemuggacollarbombaphobia

------
grsites
Sounds like the shotgun-collar trap in Saw III.

~~~
j_baker
Or one of the slave collars from Fallout 3.

~~~
burgerbrain
Or one of those slave collars from practically countless other pieces of SF.
Not exactly a new idea ;)

------
slouch
all on one page: <http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/12/ff_collarbomb/all/1>

------
ars
I feel bad for the guy having to die with his hands handcuffed behind his
back. I mean - at least let him try to disarm his own bomb, he has nothing to
lose.

Tell him you'll shoot him if he moves from the area, but otherwise back away
and let him try.

~~~
krolley
I can't see how that would have helped anyone. He would have simply struggled
to remove the locked collar, if not run into a crowd of bystanders before the
bomb went off.

------
iuguy
Clickable full page version:
<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/12/ff_collarbomb/all/1>

